# Cube Challenge: Invent your Own PLLs



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this...

After I invented an R-Perm by combining two OLLs a few days ago, I've been inspired to try and create a set of 21 PLLs with no help at all. If you're interested, you can try on your own too. I'm putting my algorithms in white, so if you want to try, you don't see mine.

Ra (18):
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U F R' F' R U R U' R'

Also, to make the challenge harder, try and make them as few moves as possible, yet still coming up with them yourself (no computer alg generator)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 28, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Here's a very inefficient CW A perm:
> L U' R' U L' U' L U' R U L' U' R' U2 L U' R U L'
> 
> I mirrored an RUL V perm and combined it with an RUL Ja perm.



I'll try to find a CCW A later.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 28, 2009)

I invented (?) my own Jb perm. It is the 2x2 alg from another angle.

R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 28, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I invented (?) my own Jb perm. It is the 2x2 alg from another angle.
> 
> R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'



I use that alg but backwards...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 28, 2009)

i intuitively got some,

H perm: (M2 U) x5 M2 U'
another: T perm twice (with lower case R moves) => (r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F') x 2

A perm: T perm once (lower case r moves) U => r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' U

=)


----------



## TMOY (Apr 28, 2009)

L2 U' Lw' U L' Fw2 L U' L' Fw2 L2 U' M U L2
That's a F-perm on the D layer


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

Totally intuitive J perm:
(r' D' r) U (r' D r) U (r' D' r) U2 (r' D r) U (16f)
Intuitive N perm:
(L U' R d2 R' U L') (R U' L d2 L' U R') (14f)
Similar E perm:
(L U' R D2 R' U L') (R U' L D2 L' U R') (14f)
Similar intuitive H perm:
(L R D2 R' L') U (L R D2 R' L') U (12f)

Edit: Here's a weird intuitive J perm:
R2 U' (R2 l U l' U' R2 U l U' l') U R2 U' (13f)
Edit 2: Oh yeah, almost forgot, silly intuitive Z perm:
(L U' R E2 R' U L') (R U' L E2 L' U R') (14f)
And here's an unconventional intuitive U perm:
F' (R' E R U R' E' R U') F (10f)
A similarly unconventional A perm:
F' (U R' D R U R' D' R U2) F (11f)

Edit 3: Unknown.soul's A perm turns into a (non-intuitive) V perm if you sort of force an OLL skip near the end:
L U' R' U L' U' L U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R (15f)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 30, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > I invented (?) my own Jb perm. It is the 2x2 alg from another angle.
> ...



Do you mean:

R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## TMOY (Apr 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Similar intuitive H perm:
> (L R D2 R' L') U (L R D2 R' L') U (12f)


You can do the same with 10 moves only:
 (L R U2 R' L') y (L' R' U2 R L)


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 30, 2009)

i made also a new H perm: S R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' S'

 first alg using S


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 1, 2009)

PLLs: 8/21

U Perms 
1. M' U2 M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M
2. M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M

H Perm
3. M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U'

G Perms

4. (R U R' U')x3 U y (R' U R U')x3 (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U' 
It's actually quite fast. Two quick triggers and an anti-sune.

5. U (R' U2 R U R' U R) (U R' U' R)x3 y' U' (U R U' R')x3

6. (L' U' L U)x3 U y' (L U' L' U)x3 (L U L' U L U2 L') U 

7. U' (L U2 L' U' L U' L') (U' L U L')x3 y U' (U' L' U L)x3

Z Perm
8. R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U'


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 1, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> H Perm
> M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U'



lol i put the same one up


----------



## JBCM627 (May 1, 2009)

Yay pairswapping algs! I actually use the G's, N's, E, and spoiler tag here too:



Spoiler



Ga:
z x2 U D R2 U' D' x' U' R D' R2 U R' D
Gb:
z x U' R D' R2 U R' D x' U D R2 U' D'
Gc:
z U' D' R2 U D x U R' D R2 U' R D'
Gd:
z x U R' D R2 U' R D' x' U' D' R2 U D

Na:
z (U R' D R2 U' R D')*2
Nb:
z (U' R D' R2 U R' D)*2

E:
z (U R' D Rw2 U' R D')*2

Don't use these:
Ja:
y2 z U' R D' R2 U R' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' D
Jb:
z U R' D R2 U' R D' R U R' D R2 U' R D'

And the H posted by TMOY which I use for OH:
R L U2 R' L' y R' L' U2 R L

The spoiler tag: [spoiler][/spoiler]
Which makes it nice for people like me who use the standard blue theme and quoting, because I can see the white text.


----------



## Scigatt (May 1, 2009)

Here's a 'useless' H:



Spoiler



B2 R2 D2 (F2 L2)*3 D2 R2 B2


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2009)

Scigatt said:


> Here's a 'useless' H:
> 
> B2 R2 D2 (F2 L2)*3 D2 R2 B2



You can also make a useless Z:
R2 U2 F2 U (F2 R2)3 U' F2 U2 R2 (14f)


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 1, 2009)

on a 4x4: r U r U r U r U r U r U r U r U r U r U' -->H perm xD


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 1, 2009)

Here's a Z perm I've made up and used for a very long time because I was too lazy to learn one (now I've got a better one without F moves)
M2 U' F2 M2 F2 M2 U M2 (12f)


----------



## soccerking813 (May 1, 2009)

Here is am H perm I made intuitively: F B' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U B F'

And U perms:
CCW: R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U' R' U' L' U L
CW: L' U' L U R U R' U2 L' U L U R U R'


----------



## Haste_cube (May 1, 2009)

intuitive J(mirror) perm with 11 moves: L U' R' U L U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2009)

J perm: L' [R' d2 R, U] L


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> J perm: L' [R' d2 R, U] L


I've tried it multiple times but I can't seem to get that one right, I must be doing something wrong


----------



## soccerking813 (May 1, 2009)

It also disorients the two edges and two corners that are swapped.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 1, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > J perm: L' [R' d2 R, U] L
> ...


L' [R' d2 R, U] L =
L' (R' d2 R) (U) (R' d2 R)' (U)' L =
L' R' d2 R U R' d2 R U' L =
L' R' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 1, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


thanks, even with explaination I still did it wrong trice but now I got it


----------



## Paradox (May 1, 2009)

U perm I made when trying to solve and scramble using only using M and U:
M' U' M' U' M' U' M2' U' M U M' U2 M2' U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M'

I am ashamed. =(


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 1, 2009)

10 moves worse than the current FMC record.
Very nice 

Note to others: I'm not being mean, I know paradox (actually) so yeah. 
Paradox = e^pi*i


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2009)

That's 51 moves (htm). Reminds me of the Stryker Z.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 1, 2009)

Oh right. Slices count as two. 
What's the Styrker Z?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 2, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Here's a Z perm I've made up and used for a very long time because I was too lazy to learn one (now I've got a better one without F moves)
> M2 U' F2 M2 F2 M2 U M2



FMC Z Perm!

Does anyone know of a clockwise U perm using only M and U that isn't M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2?


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Paradox said:


> U perm I made when trying to solve and scramble using only using M and U:
> M' U' M' U' M' U' M2' U' M U M' U2 M2' U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
> 
> I am ashamed. =(



How long did that take?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a Z perm I've made up and used for a very long time because I was too lazy to learn one (now I've got a better one without F moves)
> ...


M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

Here's a fun U perm.
(F U R U' R' F') (B' R' U' R U B) (12f)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 2, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Ryanrex116 said:
> ...



I use L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Here's a fun U perm.
> (F U R U' R' F) (B' R' U' R U B) (12f)



i think you made a minor mistake at the second F where it should be F' 

so it should be: (F U R U' R' *F'*) (B' R' U' R U B)


----------



## TMOY (May 2, 2009)

Another useless H-perm with only Us and L2:
L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2


----------



## soccerking813 (May 2, 2009)

Paradox said:


> U perm I made when trying to solve and scramble using only using M and U:
> M' U' M' U' M' U' M2' U' M U M' U2 M2' U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
> 
> I am ashamed. =(



 Nice find! I'm switching.


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a fun U perm.
> ...



Ah, you're right. Fixed it.


Silly <R2,U,D> J perm:
R2 U D R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' D' R2 D R2 U2 R2 D' (18f)
Relatively short <R2,U,D> Y perm:
R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 (15f)


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 3, 2009)

These are actually my 4 G Permutations. I found these after seeing Erik's PLL video and his struggles with the last G Perm, which utilized the [U,D'] and [U',D] double layer moves.

G(a): [R’2 U R’] [U R’ U’ R U’] R2 [D U’] [R’ U R] [U D’]
G(b): [R’ U’ R] [U D’] [R’2 U R’] U [R U’ R U’] R2 [D U’]
G(c): [R2 U’] [R U’] [R U R’ U] R2 [U D’] [R U’ R’] [U’ D]
G(d): [R U R’ {U’] D} [R2 U’] [R U’ R’ U] [R’ U] R2 [U D’]

I also have a pretty good Y Perm I found on Cube Explorer.
Y: F [R’ F] [R2 U’ R’ U’] [R U R’ F’] [R U R’ U’] F’


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I also have a pretty good Y Perm I found on Cube Explorer.
> Y: F [R’ F] [R2 U’ R’ U’] [R U R’ F’] [R U R’ U’] F’



The point of this is not to get them off of a computer, it is to do them on your own.

I found a neat U-Perm from just playing with F2L pairs.
L' U' L U R U R' U2 L' U L U R U' R'


----------



## Johannes91 (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> I found a neat U-Perm from just playing with F2L pairs.
> L' U' L U R U R' U2 L' U L U R U' R'


Now try that on a megaminx. Another way to write it: [[L', U'], [R, U]].


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I found a neat U-Perm from just playing with F2L pairs.
> ...



I don't have a megaminx


----------



## uriel rubik (May 3, 2009)

Z perm:

R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F B' R2 F' B U


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 3, 2009)

why is everyone "spoilering" their algs? (making them white)


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

A really REALLY long E perm I came up with, don't laugh at me please...


R2 U F2 R U R' U' F2 U' R2 L' U' L R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 F U F' U' F U F' U' F U F' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U'


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

Purely intuitive E perm:

R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R

Actually can go very smoothly, other than the U turns.


----------



## TMOY (May 4, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I found a neat U-Perm from just playing with F2L pairs.
> ...


Don't forget to replace U2 by U'2 or your megaminx will get messed up 
An U-perm which works on both the cube and the megaminx:
L2 U L'2 U L2 U' L'2 U L2 U' L'2 U L2 U' L'2 U L2 U' L'2 U L2 U'2 L'2


----------



## byu (May 4, 2009)

The WORST A-Permutation in the world is below:


F2 U2 R U R' U2 F2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 F U' F' U' L' U L U M U M' U2 M U M'


----------



## JLarsen (May 4, 2009)

byu you left off the ending to the alg


----------



## Gparker (May 4, 2009)

some E perms, 2 olls combined, im not doing the spoiler thing lol 

R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F R B' R' F' R B

Also, 

R' F R B' R' F' R B y' r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## Scigatt (May 4, 2009)

Z perm

L' U' L2 F L' U' L' U' L U2 L F' L' U' L' U2 L


----------



## JTW2007 (May 4, 2009)

U Perm:UM2U2M2U2M2UM2U2M'U2M'UM2U

I'm actually considering using this in competition...

EDIT: Here's another one: M2UM2U2M2R2M'U2M'U2M2R2UM2

It flows really nicely if you use r2 for the M2R2 combos and use a left hand ring/middle trigger for the turn.


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 4, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I found a neat U-Perm from just playing with F2L pairs.
> ...



Except, of course, the U2 needs to be U'2 on the megaminx.


----------



## Nukoca (May 4, 2009)

H perm: R2,U2,R2,U2,R2,U,R2,U2,R2,U2,R2,U'
Z perm: M',U',M',U,M,U',M,U',M',U',M',U,M,U',M
Counterclockwise edge cycle: M',U',M',U,M,U',M,U2,M',U',M',U,M,U',M
Clockwise edge cycle: M',U,M',U',M,U,M,U2,M',U,M',U',M,U,M


----------



## Vulosity (May 6, 2009)

Here's a nice Z-perm using two OLLs.

R U R B' R' B U' R' Fw [R U R' U'] Fw'

There's an RUR'U' trigger!


----------



## TMOY (May 6, 2009)

A "Z-perm" for megaminx:
(L2 U2 L'2 U)^6
Now try the same on a cube


----------



## Ton (May 6, 2009)

Well in 1981,1982 with cube friend we designed a complete last layer set by hand

Last Layer
1)Positions corners
2)Orientate corners
3)Then edges (orientate and place)

I am sure I can dig up some unique PLL from back than


----------



## TMOY (May 7, 2009)

An U-perm based on niklaas:
F2 (M2 D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D) F2

Edit: corrected


----------



## soccerking813 (May 7, 2009)

An E-perm with two corners olls. (F' r U R' U' r' F R) U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F') (U2).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 7, 2009)

TMOY said:


> An U-perm based on niklaas:
> F2 (M2 D L2 D' M2 D L2 D') F2





soccerking813 said:


> An E-perm with two corners olls. (F' r U R' U' R' F R) U2 (r U R' U' R' F R F') (U2).



Uh...how about checking algs before posting them? Neither of these works.


----------



## pjk (May 8, 2009)

Ton said:


> Well in 1981,1982 with cube friend we designed a complete last layer set by hand
> 
> Last Layer
> 1)Positions corners
> ...


I was told by Dan Knights that he created all the OLL's that he initially used on his own.


----------



## holypasta (May 8, 2009)

H-perm:
(M2 U) X5 (M2 U')


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 8, 2009)

That was already posted.

E-perm:x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U


----------



## Nukoca (May 8, 2009)

Another A perm!

M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 8, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Another A perm!
> 
> M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M



No, that's a U-Perm that Lord Voldemort already listed.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 8, 2009)

I used my new U perm in competition today, and got it in sub-2 seconds.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 8, 2009)

does a combo of two PLLs count as a new pll
if so I've got a new J perm, and all other permutations except for Y, A and the edge cycles (because I already have those)


----------



## Edmund (May 8, 2009)

im too lazy to read all this stuff to see if anyone else made this alg. but i made this corner cycle its pretty good: r U r' U' r' F, r2, U', r', U', R, U, r', F'


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2009)

That was on the first page. Seriously.

Also, stop putting commas between the moves. It makes your algorithm look dumb.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 9, 2009)

I think Edmund is using it as a way of blocking. Kind of like parentheses.


----------



## holypasta (May 9, 2009)

then he should use parentheses.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2009)

No, it's not blocking, because you don't need to block off EVERY SINGLE MOVE.

This, sentence, is, what, his, algorithms, look, like, to, me. I, can't, read, them, at, all.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 9, 2009)

lern2commutateplz

Uperms: [F2 U: (M', U2)] and inverse

A perms: [R2: (R F R', B2)] and inverse

H perm: [M2 U (M2, U2)]

Z perm: [M2 U' M': (M2, U2)]

J: [L, U' R' U] U' (R' U' R2, R' U2 R2) and mirror

E: x' (R U' R', D) (R U R', D)

too lazy to write these as comms:

T: (R U R' U' R' F R F') (F R U' R' U' R U R' F')

Y: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R F')


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> U Perm:UM2U2M2U2M2UM2U2M'U2M'UM2U



That's LONG.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 9, 2009)

But it's fast. Take a look at my second one, which is a lot better.


----------



## Nukoca (May 18, 2009)

Z PERM THAT PWNS:

E2 M' E2 M' U M2 U' M2

My best time on this one is 2.17 (edit: 1.98), not too bad for me, considering that I'm the slowest cuber on the face of the Earth.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 18, 2009)

I found a J-perm earlier today. I will put the alg in a few minutes, because I am supposed to be doing my homework right now.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 18, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Z PERM THAT PWNS:
> 
> E2 M' E2 M' U M2 U' M2
> 
> My best time on this one is 2.17, not too bad for me, considering that I'm the slowest cuber on the face of the Earth.




I'm slower!!! XD

3.90 on that one...


----------



## Nukoca (May 20, 2009)

Z perm that pwns on video:


----------



## teller (May 20, 2009)

E2, huh? My instinct is to do a cube rotation and make an M2 there, but I can't seem to do it without some awkward regrips.

Either way, it's off the beaten path so I like it.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 21, 2009)

that z perm was my old alg...ha ha..
its definitely MUCH slower than the <M U> one.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 21, 2009)

If you reverse the first 4 moves, you get an interesting cancellation:



Spoiler



M' E2 M' E' u M2 U' M2


----------



## Johannes91 (May 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> If you reverse the first 4 moves, you get an interesting cancellation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



S' M2 S u M2 u' M2


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 22, 2009)

I don't know if someone's posted it...

R U R' U' L U2 L' U' R U R' y L U' L' U R' U2 R U' L' U L U2 [R U2 R' U' R U' R]
(G perm for those who don't want to do multi-layered twists on the 5+)


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 26, 2009)

2-gen H perm: R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' (U)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> 2-gen H perm: R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' (U)



Umm, I've been using that for a little while now, I do the first part like Anti-Sune and then wrist the rest untill the last bit (R2 U2 R').


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 26, 2009)

R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' U' L' U L
U perm


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' U' L' U L
> U perm



Could there be a shorter 3Gen U/H/Z Perm (RUL/RUF/RUD) than the 2Gen ones (RU)?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' U' L' U L
> ...


Get Cube Explorer or ACube and find out yourself.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Get Cube Explorer or ACube and find out yourself.



Other computer... Let me see...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm having no luck with the U Perms, but I'll start on H and Z.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2009)

I 'made' this Y perm a while ago:
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F'

It's an awkward OLL (#30 on the wiki) and F R U R' U' F' with a cancellation


edit:

Y perm + U'
F R' F' R U R U' R2 U' R U Lw U' R' U (x)

Y perm + U
x' U' R U L'w U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Zubon (Dec 27, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I invented (?) my own Jb perm. It is the 2x2 alg from another angle.
> 
> R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'



That is exactly the one that I have always used! 
I do the first U by pushing it with my left index finger.


----------



## Am1n- (Dec 27, 2009)

J-perm: z U2 L U L' U B2 D R' D' B2 z' (thx to Heise)
H-perm: R L U2 L' R' B' F' U2 B F

mvg


----------



## tlm1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

N: (R' U L' U2 R U' L)X2
(L U' R U2 L' U R')X2


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is an 11 move J perm I made:
Ja: L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'
Now this is an algorithm with great potential, because I made it 

And Zubon, I also always use that alg. For the Ja perm I apply the usual one (T-perm look alike alg), but if it is in the Y2 position I apply the inverse of the Jb perm.


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 27, 2009)

E perm: F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U Fw R U R' U'
Really long but fast, All the triggers are known from old algs

V Perm: R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' F (R U R' U')-x3 F'
I use: F (U R U' R') instead of R U R' U'.
its ok but you have to move fast to get it right. Also well known triggers and alg (Double sune.)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

H Perm - M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U
Nothing special, could be really fast, though...


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 2, 2010)

U perm (CW) - Sune, + AUF + anti sune.


----------



## MW1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> That's 51 moves (htm). Reminds me of the Stryker Z.


 What is the Stryker Z-perm? I assume it's a RU Z perm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > That's 51 moves (htm). Reminds me of the Stryker Z.
> ...



I believe there are a number of RU Z Perm's on the wiki. Nice and short too.

R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R
R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R'
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 2, 2010)

A T perm i made because i was to lazy to learn the one on the site i used:
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F L' U L U2


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> H Perm - M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U
> Nothing special, could be really fast, though...



It doesn't work.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > H Perm - M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U
> ...



I think he meant M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M2 U' or its inverse.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Ohok.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



EDIT: No, you probably just read it wrong. I take that back.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

N-perm, where UL and UR switch, and UFL and UBR switch:
z (U2 R2 U' R2) y' (R2 U2 R2 U R2) y R2 U2 R2 d R2. W00t.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...




Mistake. 
Should be M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' *M2 U'* M2 U

F Perm:
With 1x1x3 in UL,
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Really nice for me, I use it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: No, you probably just read it wrong. I take that back.
> ...



That's better. Isn't that F Perm a H + T Perm?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 6, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> A perm: T perm once (lower case r moves) U => r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' U


I came up with the same alg this morning


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 21, 2010)

nothing perm



Spoiler



R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> nothing perm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, stop bumping old threads.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 27, 2010)

new Z perm some other people might use it

( M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 )


----------



## coinman (Mar 27, 2010)

I invented a U-Perm a long time ago. I still use it, but for OH i'm trying to change to the R U alg to avoid slices. 
r' U' M' U' R U M U' R' U2 r. 
I'm also using this alg for swapping there edges in LL on big cubes, i solve al cubes layer by layer sins i love doing things my own way  

A commentator for flipping two corners i also came up with in the 80's (i invented a lot of algs in the early 80's, including Sune ). It might be useful for someone. Face the headlights.
R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R U 
If the two corners are not beside each other just use U2 instead of U. 

In practical use i just discovered that i nowadays rather do it with the case on the left side of the cube, facing the headlights, with U' R U R' U' R U L' U' R' U R U' R' U r


----------



## Shortey (Mar 27, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> new Z perm some other people might use it
> 
> ( M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 )



Not new...


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 27, 2010)

After fooling around with <M, U>, I found this Z-perm, which I just found out already exists:
U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2010)

coinman said:


> I invented a U-Perm a long time ago. I still use it, but for OH i'm trying to change to the R U alg to avoid slices.
> r' U' M U' R U M' U' R' U2 r.
> I'm also using this alg for swapping there edges in LL on big cubes, i solve al cubes layer by layer sins i love doing things my own way


You have the M's going in the wrong direction. Cool alg


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > I invented a U-Perm a long time ago. I still use it, but for OH i'm trying to change to the R U alg to avoid slices.
> ...



Probably old-school notation.


----------



## Joël (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm.. [LU'R D2 R' UL' , U2] as an E perm probably doesn't count..

How about [LU'R E2 R' UL' , U2] as a Z perm?

Or maybe:

F2 U2 x' (R U' L' U2 L U R' D2)*2 x U2 F2 for an E perm...?


----------



## Joël (Mar 28, 2010)

U Permutation in the D layer... Based on the idea of the M2 method:

U2 R2 U' M2 U R2 U2 L2 U M2 U' L2


----------



## plechoss (Mar 28, 2010)

R U R' F' L F R' F' L' F R2 U' R' - A perm 
R U R' F' R L' U R' U' M' U l R U' R' - U perm
z U R U' F2 U R' U' l' U2 R U2 R U2 and z U2 R' U2 R' U2 R y z2 r U r' D2 r U' r'- Y perm for OH (optimal one done in another way)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2010)

((R U' R') (L' U L) (R U' R') D2)2 - E perm on D

(R U' R') (L' U L) (R U' R') D (R U' R') (L' U L) (R U' R') D' - lol A perm on D

F2 R U R' U' l2' U R U' l U2' x' U - J perm

R2 F2 M2 y' U' R2 U l2 U' R2 U l2 y M2 F2 R2 - G perm

(B L B') (U R U' R' F' U F R B' R B R2') (B L' B') - V perm


----------



## BluePi1313 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a billion ways to perform the H perm.
M2 U M2 U2 U' M2 U M2 U2 U' M2
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 U'
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U 
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U'
M2 U2 M2 U2 Y D M2 U2 M2 U2 (the D can also be a D')
M2 U2 M2 U2 Y' D M2 U2 M2 U2 (Again, the D can be a D')
Well, you get the point now.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 28, 2010)

well, I invented my own orientation. all edges oriented. 2 corners facing right, 2 corners facing left. R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'. Created it myself combining 2 sune algorithms. I actually use this during a solve.


----------



## VP7 (Mar 29, 2010)

H-Permutation: LRU2L'R'y'L'R'U2LR(y)


----------



## Joël (Mar 29, 2010)

R U R2 U' R' U' R' U RU F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 

Not very efficient.. But hey, I found it


----------



## SebCube (Mar 29, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> nothing perm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Ive got an alternative name for that, sore hand.

Okay heres my one:
H-Permutation:M2 D2 M2 U M2 D2 M2 U'.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 29, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> nothing perm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really have that much time on your hands?


----------



## Joël (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure how many people have done this, but I just found it..:

I start with: RURURU'R'U' R' U' as a basic three cycle.

Then I insert the alg into itself: RURURU'R'U' R' (R URURU'R'U'R'U') U' to create another three cylce.

Many moves cancel out: R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2

Add setup moves to turn it into a U-PLL: R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R'

Is this a well know alg already? idk..


----------



## Joël (Mar 30, 2010)

How about inserting the T alg into itself, to make a U perm 

RUR' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (RUR' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' RUR' F') RUR' F'


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2010)

Heh, I like the idea of inserting algs into other algs.

Y + Y = A perm:
(F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R')2 F R2 F'

J + J = U perm:
R U R' F' (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 30, 2010)

You can solve all PLL's using commutators:

Swap two corners : R' L' D2 R L
Swap two edges : R' L' E2 R L
Swap two blocks : R' L' d2 R L

Examples:

E-PLL : R' U L' D2 L U' R -- L' U R' D2 R U' L
Z-PLL : R' U L' E2 L U' R -- L' U R' E2 R U' L
N-PLL : R' U L' d2 L U' R -- L' U R' d2 R U' L


----------



## rubixfreak (Mar 30, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> You can solve all PLL's using commutators:
> 
> Swap two corners : R' L' D2 R L
> Swap two edges : R' L' E2 R L
> ...


cool, i lke this.
might be good for constructing shorter algs in FMC


----------



## coinman (Mar 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > I invented a U-Perm a long time ago. I still use it, but for OH i'm trying to change to the R U alg to avoid slices.
> ...



Ok, i fixed that. I wasn't sure about the M notations, i don't write algs that often. 

I forgot to say that the alg for flipping two corners isn't moving them. I think it's a pretty fast one for this case if you do it the U R way with the two corners on the left side. But maybe its not new. 
U' R U R' U' R U L' U' R' U R U' R' U r


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 30, 2010)

Came across this Jb perm whilst trying to memorize an F perm. Similar to an N perm.

Jb:
(R' U2 R U')(R' F' U' F)(R U R')(F R' F' R) (U2 R)

Intuitive H:
U' M2 Uw2 M2 U' M2 Uw2 M2


----------



## Joël (Apr 1, 2010)

Z-Perm:

[RUR'F' , LUL'B']


----------



## Sharkretriver (Apr 6, 2010)

I used to use y-perm,U2,y-perm for Z, found out i can use U-perms instead


----------



## Joël (Apr 11, 2010)

Just found my own Y perm.. Not sure if this one is already posted..:

R U R' U2 L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U R U' R'


----------



## Muesli (Apr 11, 2010)

V Perm.

F R U R' U2 R' U R U F' U R' U R F R U R' U' F' (U2)

Pretty sexy if you ask me. I might start using this as my speed V-perm.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2010)

I've gotta stop ignoring threads that have "F2L/OLL/PLL" in the title, this looks like fun.

silly Z perms

U'M'UM'U'M'UM'U'M'UMU'M2UM2
M2U'M2uE'M'E2M'
RU'r'U'M'UrUR'U'My2U'M'URUR'U'MURU'R'

silly T perms

Ld'LR2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR'U'L'dL'
RB'UR'B'RU'R' BUM U2l'U'LULF'L'F

lol U perm

LFRUR'U'M'URU'L'U'L'

O_O Y perm

RUR2UL'U2RU'R'U2RLU'RU'R'

A perm?

R2U'L'UR'U2B'ULUR'U'MUrUR'URU2R'


----------



## abctoshiro (Apr 25, 2010)

Listed all of 'em last week...glad i've found this thread.tee-hee.

I did all of this!Finally today I finished the list with N and J.

-----
DO THEM...
G-PERMS:

U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2
L2 U L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2
L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 B2 L2
L2 F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D F2 D' B2 L2

E-PERM: CURRENTLY USING THIS AS MY SPEED PERM.

U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2

Y-PERM:

F U F' L2 B D' B' U' B2 D B2 U L2

F-PERM:

R U' D R2 U' R' D' R D R2 U R U R U' D' R2 U

T-PERM:

U R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2

H-PERM:

S2 D M2 D2 M2 D S2

Z-PERM:

S M2 S' D S2 D' M2 
S2 D F2 M2 F2 M2 D' S2

V-PERM:

R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2

R-PERM:

U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2
U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2

J-PERM:

B R' U' R B2 L' D L' D' L2

and finally...

N-PERM:

U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2
U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2

-----

i love double moves =P and lemme know if there are corrections.


----------



## Joël (Apr 27, 2010)

N perm:

L' U L U L' U2 L U2 F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' F'

Inverted and with small rotation it's better:

F R U R' U2' R U R' U F' z R2 U' R2' U R' U' R' U


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 13, 2010)

I guess it's somewhat relevant, so I'll say it here...about a year ago, I was watching a live BlogTV show being done by Thrawst and Monkeydude1313. They did a challenge where they solved the cube using only PLLs.


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2010)

Joël said:


> F R U R' U2' R U R' U F' z R2 U' R2' U R' U' R' U



Huh, that's actually pretty nice for OH.


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

I used dan brown's alg lol
R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R U' L' U R' U' L U'
o.o it's just a Ja perm (I call it Jb)


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 23, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;368608 said:


> Y-PERM:
> 
> F U F' L2 B D' B' U' B2 D B2 U L2


that can actually be fast do it like:
y'z DRD' F2 U L' U' R' U2 L U2 R F2
or at least i think its fast lol, its really nice.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 23, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> I guess it's somewhat relevant, so I'll say it here...about a year ago, I was watching a live BlogTV show being done by Thrawst and Monkeydude1313. They did a challenge where they solved the cube using only PLLs.



Did they use setup moves?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 23, 2010)

F perm=T perm+H Perm


----------



## ChrisBird (May 24, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's somewhat relevant, so I'll say it here...about a year ago, I was watching a live BlogTV show being done by Thrawst and Monkeydude1313. They did a challenge where they solved the cube using only PLLs.
> ...



Nope, unfortunately not.

Very frustrating.

~Chris


----------



## Forte (May 24, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> I used dan brown's alg lol
> R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R U' L' U R' U' L U'
> o.o it's just a Ja perm (I call it Jb)



You can get the normal J perms combining Antisune (R U2 R' U' R U' R') and Niklas (R U' L' U R' U' L) and mirroring them etc.

Antisune + Niklas = R U2 R' U' R *U' R' R U'* L' U R' U' L
= R U2 R' U' R *U2* L' U R' U' L


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> Sharkretriver said:
> 
> 
> > I used dan brown's alg lol
> ...


OK cool, but i like the original algs better! (duh?)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 11, 2010)

[[M2,U2],[[U:M2]:[M,U2]]]

M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

New U-perm. It uses the usual MU U-perm twice in it.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 11, 2010)

T-perm
z R U2 R' U2 r U2 x U2 R U2 r' U2 x' z'


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Sharkretriver said:
> ...


O:
Antisune+niklas can be really fast. I've been using that Jb perm for about half a year, and I can do it faster than the "normal" alg for it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 11, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> [[M2,U2],[[U:M2]:[M,U2]]]
> 
> *M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M2* U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'
> 
> New U-perm. It uses the usual MU U-perm twice in it.



Lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 21, 2010)

A J-Perm. 

The Nikklas and the inverse of the sune.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 22, 2010)

I use L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R

Niklas + Anti-Sune


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

I took my J Perm;

_*R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'*_

And changed the U's in the sexy move;

_R U R' F' *R U2 R' U2* R' F R2 U' R'_

Added a Sune to orient the corners;

_R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' *R U R' U R U2 R'*_

And then canceled out the moves;

_R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F *R* U R U2 R'_

Ra Perm


----------



## Toad (Jun 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I took my J Perm;
> 
> _*R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'*_
> 
> ...



That's pretty nice...


----------



## Feryll (Jun 26, 2010)

I found a new E perm, that I think is decent:

R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R

Combined J perm, sune and antisune!
R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
I think I might be switching...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Randomtoad: I just checked, and it's already on the Wiki, but I did find it all by myself! Too bad I won't ever have to use it...


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Randomtoad: I just checked, and it's already on the Wiki, but I did find it all by myself! Too bad I won't ever have to use it...



ya it's the most common (i think) Ra perm. I use it, learned it from the wiki


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 26, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Randomtoad: I just checked, and it's already on the Wiki, but I did find it all by myself! Too bad I won't ever have to use it...
> ...


eehh.... no


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Randomtoad: I just checked, and it's already on the Wiki, but I did find it all by myself! Too bad I won't ever have to use it...



I don't thin you use roux for OH do you?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> I don't thin you use roux for OH do you?



I don't do OH. 

Only 2x2-5x5 "speed"solves.


----------



## Mewrius (Jul 12, 2010)

A perms

x' z' U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U2

x' z' U' R U' L2 U R' U' Rw2 D2


----------



## ajanator48 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Ra Permutation & Rb Permutation*

I have found a different way how to solve the Ra perms. and the Rb perms. i have stumbled upon it the other day playing with the 2 look universal pll algo., R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2

but to do the Ra its r' F r' B2 r F' r' B2 R2 U M U2 M'

then Rb is on the left side vs. the right side.


----------



## ajanator48 (Jul 13, 2010)

*L 01*

Then for L 01 in OLL but the L has to be in the right corner 
its R' F R' b2 R F' R' b2 R2


----------



## myboringlife92 (Jul 22, 2010)

l' U' L' U R U' L U
x'
l' U' L U R U' L' U

Two OLLCs turned into a URF/ULF and URB/ULB corner swap


----------



## StackerboyXD (Aug 5, 2010)

F (R U R' U')*3 F' y F (R U R' U')*3 F' y' F (R U R' U')*3 F'
E-Perm


----------



## riffz (Aug 6, 2010)

myboringlife92 said:


> l' U' L' U R U' L U
> x'
> l' U' L U R U' L' U
> 
> Two OLLCs turned into a URF/ULF and URB/ULB corner swap



Those are just commutators btw. Could be written as

x [R', U' L' U] x'

x [R', U' L U] x


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 10, 2010)

R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F'.
Y-perm


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F'.
> Y-perm



Am memorize... (for FMC)
Cool alg 
(btw, is this optimal? I learnt it in like, 10s, so it's practical, but if there's a better fmc alg, I'll learn that. I've always tried to avoid Ys, as they're 17 HTM)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 10, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F'.
> Y-perm



This is not made-up. It's a good OH alg though. People have been using this one for a while if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

how do you invent an alg? I don't get it


----------



## Innocence (Sep 10, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F'.
> ...



Just because it already exists does not mean it's made up. I trust Ranzha to have made up a PLL if he says he does, all that means is he figured it out with cube theory and whatnot.


----------

